# john deere 2450



## lez (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm buying at a 1988 john deere 2450 2 wheel drive with i think has the mci cab. can any one tell me what horse power it has and what to check and look out for and how good or bad a tractor they are, cheers


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

Boy, I cannot find much more about this tractor than what you already know. I usually look at tractordata.com but they only list what you know. I then looked at tractorhouse.com to see if any are for sale(in USA) and no listings. The bright side is its a Deere so of course it is a very good tractor


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Lez!

The John Deere 2450 was a grey market tractor of sorts. It was manufactured for export to Europe and other overseas countries. Some Australian ads for sale refer to it being 70 hp. It is probably comparable to the John Deere 2440 in that respect.

I would advise you to check with your local John Deere dealer to verify if they still carry or can get parts for this tractor. Since you are in Ireland, the Deere dealer specs. and info. will be geared towards European specs.


----------



## lez (Oct 7, 2008)

i bought this tractor and must say what a great tractor starts 1st touch of the button and very handy to work with and everything working as should. for £3250 i think its good value at that price considering what some other models are fetching.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Congratulations on the tractor purchase. May you have many years of good service from it. :cheers:


----------



## grease monster (Jan 30, 2009)

*do this to it and itll be even sweeter.*

<a href="http://s80.photobucket.com/albums/j178/willthrift/?action=view&current=100_0763.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j178/willthrift/100_0763.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
its a 2130 not a 2450, but u get the drift...


----------

